# How long before PCD date do I have to sign papers at dealership?



## X7NJ (Nov 12, 2021)

How long before PCD date do I have to sign papers at dealership?


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

Good question....I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## X7NJ (Nov 12, 2021)

I reached out to PCD and this is what they said regarding signing 1.5 weeks before:

"That will not be an issue. We recommend dealers try to start gathering the necessary documents approximately 2 weeks prior to delivery. If we don’t have it by 1 week out, we will then reach out to them to get an ETA. Just be sure to bring the temp tags along with a valid driver’s license for your delivery date and you’ll be good to go."

FYI their email is 
[email protected]


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

Good info. Thanks for the follow-up. I'm a few months out at least. Looking forward to pc delivery.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Unless you paid cash for the car, make sure you have proof of insurance on the new car. A friend got jammed up there for hours over of that with his leased BMW. He was put on hold by his insurance company, and there were six people in line ahead of him.

State Farm TV Commercial, 'Grandma' - iSpot.tv


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

X7NJ said:


> How long before PCD date do I have to sign papers at dealership?


I have always signed a few days before from the comfort of my couch and then send the BMWFS lease agreement back via FedEx. You CA can have the lease dated for your PC pick-up date.


----------

